# **** Hunting on MOOD this week



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Did anyone else see michigan out of doors segment on **** hunting?


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Yep... was that the first time it was aired? I know it wasnt filmed anytime soon, Jim is NOT the current president.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

I think so its the firs i have seen it. Glad to see the sport getting some publicity.


----------

